#    ?

## -

, ,           ?

----------


## Uncore

1 8 ,       , 3,4,5,6,7,8,11,12        5 .  ,   .

----------


## -

-    ?

----------

1.8.   - .      .

----------


## -

1?   ?

----------

-" ".   , .   .     ?      ?

----------


## -

.   .    .   ,    ,   .

----------


## 2013



----------


## bazhalex

-.     .   .     .   xml  xls.     -      .          .      .   .

----------


## -

> -.     .   .     .   xml  xls.     -      .          .      .   .


 ? -       .     ,        .         .     .     .    ,    -,     .
       -.    .       .

----------


## bazhalex

> ? -       .     ,        .         .     .     .    ,    -,     .
>        -.    .       .


   ,    .

----------


## Uncore

3,4,5,6,7,8,11,12  1: http://alco-dec.ru/?page_id=29.

----------


## SKB Kontur

> ? -       .     ,        .         .     .     .    ,    -,     .
>        -.    .       .


 !
   .       -    .

----------


## Liann

-     (      ).   ,   ,      *  .*

----------

,  .  11  12.    .

----------

> -     (      ).   ,   ,      *  .*


     (((

----------


## Mirkie

> (((


          ".".           .

_ " " "_

----------


## GuzelMZ

++     ,      ,             . ,    -  .   ,  , .   -      -        :Wink:

----------


## bazhalex

> ++     ,      ,             . ,    -  .   ,  , .   -      -


      xml,   xls   .       .      "",         http://forum.sbis.ru/viewtopic.php?f...27990&start=25 .    " "    .

----------

1   8.2,   -? -  ?      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 1   8.2,   -? -  ?      ?


http://alco-dec.ru/?page_id=29

----------


## GuzelMZ

> http://alco-dec.ru/?page_id=29


        deklarant_  )))    .     . . ,      .    10-   ,     +.       -        .

----------


## bazhalex

> 1   8.2,   -? -  ?      ?


    ,     .

----------


## deklarant_

()   - 
  Excel   2 (  , 11-2  12-2)     (xml)  "   xml".
        Excel (.1  .2)     (xml)      ,  -.
http://www.aldoc.ru/Tools/ToolsAlcoFormator.aspx

----------

...

    -.. 
- .
,   -    ..    ...

   - !  !

----------

> ...
> 
>     -.. 
> - .
> ,   -    ..    ...
> 
>    - !  !


++    (    ,             .  ),                ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ...
> 
>     -.. 
> - .
> ,   -    ..    ...
>    - !  !


 http://rusfolder.com/38065647       -

----------


## Elkin

?  ,     -,    .   ,  ...

----------


## SKB_Kontur

> ?  ,     -,    .   ,  ...


 "."       (  11  12),     ,    .

----------


## Elkin

> "."       (  11  12),     ,    .


,  ,      . ,

----------


## 13

> ...
> 
>     -.. 
> - .
> ,   -    ..    ...
> 
>    - !  !


  AlcoDil -        ,    ,     ,    ,  xml-     (    ),       .    .  .

----------


## deklarant_

-  60 .
   Excel ( )     .
       xml,     xml,  .1  .2  ..

----------

deklarant_ ,  ,        ,        xml    ,     " "?

----------


## deklarant_

> deklarant_ ,  ,        ,        xml    ,     " "?


        - .2,        - .1,       ,         -,   .(      xml    ,       2   )
    -  -    l          ,           .

----------

.  ))   )

----------

> - .2,        - .1


     ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


   ( 60 ), ,           .     .
1.     .2 (excel),      1  .2,        .2
2.   .1 - ""-" "-" 1   2",   .
3.   xml     excel- ""-" ".
4.      .1- ""-  1. .     ,  .1  .2    xml    .
5.     .1  .2 -  "  "- "  1-  "   2"   Declaration   .  ""     
6.  xml (.11  .12)       -""-" "-"Save excel"
  .1  .2   ,        .11  .12
(  11 12       ,   ()   ,   ,      9  2012 .    815)

----------


## deklarant_

,   .      .1  .2      .   (xml)        .    -    ,    ,    ..,       .2  .1      .   ,    ,   .   -  -          xml    -        excel

----------


## a1vanov



----------


## deklarant_

> 


  ?

----------


## .

:Smilie: 

*a1vanov*,

----------


## a1vanov

> *a1vanov*,


-    .     .

----------

> -  60 .
>    Excel ( )     .
>        xml,     xml,  .1  .2  ..


 *deklarant*,  .      .
    ,     -   .
,       XML     ,     .

       ,    . ( )     .   .!

        XML .



> xml


..    "" .

PS :        xml   xls?

----------

- ,        .1  .2    . :Hmm:  .   .
   N   200   0,6  0,8     .1    0,6 ,   -1,4 .
  -   :Confused:    2014       .    .
    6 ,   )  .

----------


## deklarant_

> - ,        .1  .2    .


, , - ,    ,   ,   .      excel,    11-2  11-1 ( ),      excel

----------

, ,      ?   -,      . :Smilie:

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,      ?   -,      .


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=505750&   2   AlcoXMLviewer,      .11  12   ,

----------


## deklarant_

> - ,        .1  .2    . .   .
>    N   200   0,6  0,8     .1    0,6 ,   -1,4 .
>   -     2014       .    .
>     6 ,   )  .


    ,   . ,        .

----------


## crastinus

-.    ,    . 
  ,         

     -.

    (   ,  github  com )
github_com_crastinus_DeclarantAlcoGovno_wiki
    .

----------


## vak

1  2.0 (     )
     3.0  -             .
    2.0,  -     .
ps , : ,        1    *3.0* ,

----------


## deklarant_

> -.    ,    . 
>   ,         
> 
>      -.
> 
>     (   ,  github  com )
> github_com_crastinus_DeclarantAlcoGovno_wiki
>     .


      sdf

----------


## crastinus_

> sdf


.NET    .    ,    ,      ,          .

----------

> 2014       .    .
>     6 ,   )  .


   "  ". (declarplus_ru   _)

   XML.        ,  D6..., R1..., R2...   XML    .
  Exel,  XLS  XLSX   . ,     .        .
 PDF  " "          .
    .     .
        .
  ( )      .
        ,      .
       .

,  .

----------

> ,  .


,  (   )

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  (   )


,     "   ".
   Access 2003.

----------

> ,     "   ".
>    Access 2003.


 
" "  "    MS Access 2007  2010.        ,    runtime-. "

----------


## elka-2000

1.
        ( )))

----------


## deklarant_

> 1.
>         ( )))


  (  )

----------

*deklarant,* !    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> *deklarant,* !    ?


    (   )   .

----------

? (   "")

----------


## deklarant_

> ? (   "")

----------


## deklarant_

( 4.30.02),     ,    4.30.01:
            ,      .11     "  "         .       "  "     .   ,   ,        (11  12)            -      ,     .12,        ,        xml .12.,      : "...   ..."

----------

deklarant_, !
 ,       ? 
      ,     .,   ..
        4 .   ,   ..   - "" ?

----------


## deklarant_

> deklarant_, !
>  ,       ? 
>       ,     .,   ..
>         4 .   ,   ..   - "" ?


   xml   3 .,     ""-" ",     excel.
   , ..  .

----------

> xml   3 .,     ""-" ",     excel.
>    , ..  .


 .          :
1.       "    ",           "".   .

2.         "  ",      .

----------


## Sv1

.     .     ?         1 (   8.3).   41   62.     ? - ?      .    .      .    .       ?

----------


## GuzelMZ



----------


## GuzelMZ

> .     .     ?         1 (   8.3).   41   62.     ? - ?      .    .      .    .       ?


 1. C              (   (    ) http://wi.tensor.ru/wiki/index.php/%...BD%D0%B8%D0%B5)
 2.  .    (     ) -    
 3.            ()   (  )
 4.  , ,            -

----------


## Sv1

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   1    ?

----------


## GuzelMZ

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   1    ?


    1   .

   :

----------


## Sv1

!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## zobnin

!   ,    ,          

-Ȼ -       ! 
  :
-    -
-      (     Excel,    ( ),   )
-      XML  
-  XML   -
-   (  ,   )    (   )
-    1 
-     
-         .
-     ,            .

----------

